# When the ac or heat is on the front fan is really loud



## Ashleyfaderx (May 29, 2018)

I was in an accident last year and had the front end of the car replaced, up to the engine, so fans, rad, lights, grill, etc. 
After having it fixed, it would sound like a plane was taking off the front fan was so loud. The dealership had replaced it with a factory fan when I complained and the issue stopped. Now, 7 months from having it replaced it is making the loud noise again when I have either the air or heat on. It makes the loud noise for about a minute then stops then a few minutes later it does it again and will continue doing this on and off until I turn the air/ heat off. The engine temperature never goes beyond the half way mark on the gauge. I'm wondering if anyone has ever encountered this issue and how I might be able to fix it ??

thank you in advance, any help is appreciated, I hate when my car is so loud , she's my baby .


----------



## Bassmaster (Apr 26, 2018)

I had the same problem with my 2014 Cruze and I cleaned out the cabin filter and now it does not make the noise anymore. I would give that a try as it is easy to do.


----------



## Ashleyfaderx (May 29, 2018)

Thanks I'll give it a try !!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ashleyfaderx said:


> It makes the loud noise for about a minute then stops then a few minutes later it does it again and will continue doing this on and off until I turn the air/ heat off.


I'm pretty sure what's happened is the fan has lost it's lower speeds. To check this, watch the fan when idleing with the A/C on. If it's only on/off with no slower speeds, that's the problem.

The solution is to replace the fan.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bassmaster said:


> I had the same problem with my 2014 Cruze and I cleaned out the cabin filter and now it does not make the noise anymore. I would give that a try as it is easy to do.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure what's happened is the fan has lost it's lower speeds. To check this, watch the fan when idleing with the A/C on. If it's only on/off with no slower speeds, that's the problem.
> 
> The solution is to replace the fan.


Help me out here, in older cars the high speed was connected to a fusible link directly to the battery and the lower speeds went through the fuse box. Is that still the case with the Cruze? If so would you check the fuse box first? I am just wondering if there is a reason why the fan went out already, unless maybe it was replaced with a used one.

P.S. When you gonna post some pics from Lordstown?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This post is related and has some good info:

[h=1]A.C. Not blowing cold air[/h]


----------



## Ashleyfaderx (May 29, 2018)

That was the problem with the fan they had put in after my accident. I will double check this new one . It would be my luck to get two faulty fans haha . Thank you !


----------

